# Flat Rock Brew Cafe - Naremburn NSW



## Phoney (23/11/13)

Discovered this place by accident while I was in the area. Unfortunately I was driving, and on my way to somewhere else I had to be so I couldn't stay for more than one beer (I had a Murray's Lets get ready to crumble, which was a bit err.. Weird) but anyway from what I saw all I can say is WOW! I must come here especially to get drunk one day. While they don't have many taps, i think i saw 6? They have a very extensive bottle menu which spans several pages. Oh and they also serve a few of their own beers. Id never even heard of this brewery until now.

Its well worth a visit. Anyone else been?


http://www.flatrockbrewcafe.com.au


----------



## Matt Browne (23/11/13)

I know the owners well. Great beer, great food and an impressive brewery downstairs. Karl has a 200L Braumeister. Awesome set up!!


----------



## jacknohe (23/11/13)

Yes, good little bar. Yet to try their own beer but I was given a tour of the brewing equipment downstairs when they were running their trial batches through it. I want a turn!!!


----------



## black_labb (23/11/13)

They had a real ale night about a month back in sydney craft beer week where karl brewed 3 casks of real ale and served them straight from the cask with some food and a lot of talk about real ale. Was a really nice evening and I will definately be going back. Had a bit of a chat to Karl and hope to catch him again. If you like english ales it's very worth the trip. If you like an excellent range of bottled beer it's worth it. If you like a small pub with a nice atmosphere it's worth it. A very well done and well thought out spot that I really need to get back to.


----------



## mikk (24/11/13)

Have heard about this place, & look forward to getting over that way.


----------



## warra48 (27/12/13)

Called in there this afternoon while mrs warra is having her afternoon rest while we occupy daughter dear and Beerisyummy's flat during our Sydney stay.
Definitely impressed, and will return again when I have more time, and after leaving the car at home. Knowledgeable and friendly staff, and nice atmosphere.

Drank a pint of their English IPA 4.4% off the handpump. The handpump totally changes the feel of a beer, much smoother body, and it allows the malts and hops to come through, without the carbonic bite of the usual Aus style delivery, and not frozen to death. Very much enjoyed the beer.

Also enjoyed a sampler of Doctor's Orders Brewery Sour Wheat. Not my usual style, but would be very refreshing on a hot day.

Didn't get to sample the food, but will on my next visit.

Definitely recommended for the beers.


----------



## Pistol (4/1/14)

Long post..
Just spent a couple of hours there for lunch as was far away from home picking up FWK's from bulk buy.

Must say this is now one of my favorite bars in Sydney! Prices are very reasonable and tasters are a decent size and good value for people who want to try all on tap, $12 for a paddle of 3 x 200ml, doesn't matter what beers, ie. had Dennis Brewing Co 9%. Only 5 taps though, well 4 and a hand pump so could've managed a pint of each.

They had today, There own: pale ale (english), IPA english on handpump and a christmas ale strong belgian with dates and fig or something like that. Also had Dennis Brewing Co Mad Hatter? DIPA and Two Birds golden ale.

I'm not much of a reviewer but will say there was no crap on tap and enjoyed all, didn't have 2B as had before.

Pints are $10 for any beer and $8 for 365ml.

I was told there going to start promoting for home brewers and possibly on here having a monthly night and maybe quarterly comps to have winner brewed and on tap.

Only bad thing about this place is that it's 2 hours away from home! 

Also had good knowigible staff, Pohm and Yank that knew there beers.


----------



## Crofty (5/1/14)

Yeah great place. Went to the cask ale session for Sydney craft beer week and the owner is an absolutely top bloke.... Completely off topic but met a top blike named black labb there too


----------



## jacknohe (6/1/14)

Pistol said:


> I was told there going to start promoting for home brewers and possibly on here having a monthly night and maybe quarterly comps to have winner brewed and on tap.


Hmmm better get my brews polished for this one!


----------



## PacNorWest (6/4/14)

hey guys just an update on this thread, we got our ducks in a row and will be hosting the first meeting of this club in may! info is attached, but feel free to bring along a beer and some ideas about what you would love to see.

best

topher


----------



## pat86 (1/5/14)

sounds cool - pretty sure I have been told about this place but never been. Will try and make it next week - are you saying we should bring along a couple of bottles?


----------

